# From Moto Bionic to S3 or 4?



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm sure all of you guys know how bad Motorola sucks as far as bootloader and bloat ware. My question is how much better is the S3/4? I've only had Moto devices and I'm ready to upgrade lol I have went from (and rooted) the original DROID, DROID X, bionic, and even the razr maxx but I'm under the impression that Samsung is the way to go. Am I right?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Depends on what you are looking for. Looking at the device's you've had recently, then yes I would say so as I assume you are on Verizon. The GNex and the S3 are the two current devices with the most development on Verizon, and the GNex, while a Nexus, is living on outdated hardware. With the S3 you will get a much better processor, double the RAM, a better screen, a better camera, expandable storage... you get the idea.

If you are used to Moto one thing to be aware of is the plasticky builds of the Sammy's. Its a bit of a turn-off at first, but as someone who came from Moto hardware its not necessarily a bad thing. I also just got a TPU case and you don't really notice it anyways. The reception/radios on the Samsung's are much improved after the GNex, and reception on the S3 is comparable to all current-generation LTE devices (i.e. Motorola devices, etc...) with the current class of radios that are released for it.

It depends on what you're budget is. If you want a high-development phone for the cheap, look at the S3, especially with the pending release of the S4, it will likely drop to $0 on-contract. There's nothing wrong with the S3, mine can still take everything I throw at it and the kitchen sink and when running AOSP it never, ever slows down or lags. In fact, it still shocks me sometimes how much fast it is, especially compared to like my Nexus 7 for example. If you need the latest and greatest, wait for the S4 or see if the HTC One on Verizon rumors become true. Still, if you want an asinine load of development on the latest hardware, the S4 will still probably be the best bet just due to the massive number of people who will get it, and of course the S3 if you want lots of development on the cheap. That, and I believe the Verizon S4 bootloader has already been unlocked ahead of release as they are on the Snapdragon chipset (so Moto Chopper would work I assume)


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for the input! Can the S3/4 be purchased already unlocked with Verizon?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

